# Akron, OH - 2008 chevy Silverado double cab 120,000miles 13,500



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

new transferase, starter, and front suspension last year. located Akron ohio text in you have questions or want more pictures. 330-714-3021 $14,000 will get my boss strait blade with the truck.





  








C90EB5EE-FC75-461B-BBDC-3F9CA15BB3A1




__
Rubber City Landscaping


__
Nov 19, 2018











  








891ECA53-EBE6-4B39-981C-28EF100EE922




__
Rubber City Landscaping


__
Nov 19, 2018


----------

